# PVC under sand?



## TheFisherOfCichlids1 (Dec 19, 2012)

I want to put PVC under my sand because I have a pike cichlid and he likes caves and tunnels and I thought he would like that and like to hide in there... I want to know everyone's opinion


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Lots of people use pieces of PVC to provide hiding places for their fish. Nothing wrong with it other than it being ugly IMO.


----------



## matt121966 (Mar 6, 2012)

I do not like the perfectly round holes of pvc.

I was thinking of spray painting some 2" pvc 4 hole tees black and piling my rock pile on. Trying to hide from the front of the tank any sight of the pvc. I am sure the fish will find the pvc cave.

The 2" or 3" pvc is expensive !!!!


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

If you want to make it oblong or irregularly shaped, heat it lightly, don't scorch it, with a heat gun or propane torch. Heating to much will melt it and give off more fumes. Then just bend or shape it how you like.


----------



## Yael (Nov 25, 2012)

Why not just silicon together some rocks to create caves? You can use those along with other rocks to create a nice series of caves for them.


----------



## matt121966 (Mar 6, 2012)

Yael said:


> Why not just silicon together some rocks to create caves? You can use those along with other rocks to create a nice series of caves for them.


that would be too easy.

I would use the pvc caves (good idea to heat and distort the opening) in lieu of gluing rocks together. Probably difficult to unglue the rocks if you want to change.

Was just going to rock pile ontop of my pvc caves. Maybe they can swim from one side of the rock pile to another side.

Probably the bad fish will be having sex or smoking weed down in the middle of the pile !!!!


----------



## Yael (Nov 25, 2012)

Actually the silicon peels off of rocks pretty easily - the silicon simply stabalizes them into a secure shape so that the fish don't topple them by digging. Make them in units so that they can be changed up if you want to redecorate.


----------



## matt121966 (Mar 6, 2012)

Yael - thanks, I always accept experience over thoughts in my head.


----------



## TheFisherOfCichlids1 (Dec 19, 2012)

Well what I wanted to do was take some silicon and rub it all over the the PVC and sprinkle sand on it then it can stick out of the sand and be ok because it looks like part of the sand then and I was going to put it right at the front of the tank and cut the side of the PVC off and put it up to the front of the tank under the sand Against the glass so you can see them swimming through it


----------



## Yael (Nov 25, 2012)

Seems like that would work, although ime, clear silicon takes on a white color in water so anywhere you don't have enough sand it'll look like snot between. You could also cast your own sand caves easily enough. Get some sand you like and put it into a tub and get it wet - make an impression in it the size you want - use a piece of pvc or a flower pot - this will be the outside of the piece - partially fill in with quick set concrete - cover with some saran wrap and then use the object you made the impression with to push into the model to make the inside hollow - put weight on it to hold it and wait for it to set. When you unmold it you'll have a nice sand covered cave.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Tub of fish safe adhesive + 1-2" paint brush + PVC pipe + sprinkling sand on it = Profit?


----------



## TheFisherOfCichlids1 (Dec 19, 2012)

Well ill try it when I get to it and post and tell you all how it worked and Ill look into the quick set concrete to work with and ya I wish There could be a profit to be made on this that would be awesome cause I got all the stuff for it hahaha


----------

